# Pump not working



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi, I'm having an issue with my ECM mechanika machine...

Used it fine this morning but just switched it on again this afternoon and the pump isn't working..it turns on and the green light comes on but the pump isn't doing anything even when I lift the brew lever.

I have removed the water tank and reinstalled it thinking it could be that but no luck..

What else can I do apart from taking it to pieces?

Rob


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The pump is a vibratory one, it is mounted low down on L/hand side. Remove the side panel and check pump for loose connections, assuming everything else is OK and working. Think you need an allen key to remove panel fixings.


----------



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

Everything's connected ok and nothings loose.

Guess it get onto Bella batista tomorow as it's still in warranty


----------

